# super awesome blanket for my Niece



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I hand stitched it and I am super happy with how it turned out! I didn't find any cute ruffle which uoset me so it isn't all that special besides it being hand made and from the heart. Not to mention it is super soft and warm! 









I hope my sister doesn't snub her nose up at it because of the material pattern...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

its cute!!! my little boys beddin is done in pooh


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

it is abit boyish imo..but that is just one of many to be made. LOL!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute my fave blankets for my babys were those made by family ,my grandma makes each grandchils and great granchild there own special blankie and I always made sure it was there favorite growing up lol. very sweet and very special of you to do that for your neice


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww I love it!


----------

